# Sam Hills Un-Carbon Demo



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Let the un-carbon war commence!


----------



## tgiles (Aug 20, 2008)

First a carbon V-10 now a carbon Demo!?!?!?!? I'm not too sure how i feel about all of this.:skep: What kinda weights we talkin wit this setup? It's gotta be scary light :eekster:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

tgiles said:


> First a carbon V-10 now a carbon Demo!?!?!?!? I'm not too sure how i feel about all of this.:skep: What kinda weights we talkin wit this setup? It's gotta be scary light :eekster:


There is 0 information about it. Not even sure they were planning on people seeing it until the race.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

my oh my. wonder how long it takes for some more info goodies to leak out.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

She's purdy. I'd ride her alllll night long!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Just read on VitalMTB that they are gonna doing the media release to the public tomorrow.:thumbsup:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Am I the only one who sees welds on the front-triangle?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hm.....










Specialized Obadiah: Recruit our top engineers. I want a prototype right away.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

tacubaya said:


> Hm.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

V.P. said:


> Am I the only one who sees welds on the front-triangle?


Yes you are.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

oh noes, not teh carbonz!!1!


----------



## ARider (Feb 28, 2005)

MDJ said:


> Yes you are.


Uh, nope. I see welds all over the place.

Maybe it is a new form of weldable carbon fiber?


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

we all knew this was coming when they announced the carbon V10, just specialized kept it under cover better then SC.. I would expect it to be a S-works type bike.. still very cool .


----------



## 7PointMe (Oct 21, 2008)

Specialized Demo-Monger

I think I see welds too. Either way it looks sick!

It looks like he's running those Code/Elixir levers, but I can't tell what the calipers are... anyone?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

tgiles said:


> First a carbon V-10 now a carbon Demo!?!?!?!? I'm not too sure how i feel about all of this.:skep: What kinda weights we talkin wit this setup? It's gotta be scary light :eekster:


Nah, a few grams a load more strength. The GT's been Carbon a year and it's not scary light, they seem to be going for the strength and durability advantages in carbon as much as weight.

With so many carbon xc frames being weenie weights people forget that a carbon frame made properly is much more durable than any aluminium frame the same weight.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

ARider said:


> Uh, nope. I see welds all over the place.
> 
> Maybe it is a new form of weldable carbon fiber?


Lolz. Probably just a thick bead of epoxy around the joints.


----------



## screwyouguysimgoinghome (May 20, 2009)

check out the boxxer with the new black stanctions


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

screwyouguysimgoinghome said:


> check out the boxxer with the new black stanctions


Thats what caught my eye more than the carbon demo

Is it just the light causing it or have Rockshox taken a page out Marzocchi's book and gone to black ano stanchions?


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Nick_M2R said:


> Thats what caught my eye more than the carbon demo
> 
> Is it just the light causing it or have Rockshox taken a page out Marzocchi's book and gone to black ano stanchions?


http://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/features/SRAM-Europe-Tour-and-RockShox-DLC-Stanchion-Coating,1319/Slideshow,7117/sspomer,2


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

It's not carbon just a black bike for Bren-Dog. Blow up the picture you can see black tape all over the frame. E-spec fail!


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

That def looks like spec's carbon tube set, but I do see something that looks like a weld. IDK what the hell is but I would ride the bejebus out of it.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

looks flexy


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

7PointMe said:


> Specialized Demo-Monger
> 
> I think I see welds too. Either way it looks sick!
> 
> It looks like he's running those Code/Elixir levers, but I can't tell what the calipers are... anyone?


He used to lightweight XC levers on his IH, maybe he has the same set up.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

EDizzleVR6 said:


> looks flexy


I totally laughed out loud on that one.


----------



## timotious (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks like its alloy frame made in pieces because the tubesets haven't been made yet.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd have to agree, I think between the funky angle pic, weird lighting and WELDS...I'm thinking it's just a black/grey Demo.
We're just gunna have to wait for better pics to surface. But it would not surprise me to see a carbon Demo sometime soon.
*the "rib cage" and top tube on this frame do look a little different tho :skep:


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like a cross between a Demo and SX. BTW, it's aluminum with a black wrap. No carbon yet.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

snow-man said:


> I'd have to agree, I think between the funky angle pic, weird lighting and WELDS...I'm thinking it's just a black/grey Demo.


Spec. has been smoothing some of their welds.

No idea about the rear triangle, but the front triangle is weldless.



> But it would not surprise me to see a carbon Demo sometime soon.
> *the "rib cage" and top tube on this frame do look a little different tho :skep:


Like today?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

> It looks like he's running those Code/Elixir levers, but I can't tell what the calipers are... anyone?


They look very much like Hope Tech X2...


----------



## eleven-yo (Dec 6, 2005)

*its so undercover, its not actually there at all*



swan3609 said:


> we all knew this was coming when they announced the carbon V10, just specialized kept it under cover better then SC.. .


they kept it so undercover they made the bike out of aluminum just to throw everyone off. that is some CIA level shiz from the big Shnoznozzle


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

Peaty's comment on the new V-10 @MPORA: "welll its REALLY light" and then the big sh*t eatin' grin.
Nice.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

timotious said:


> Looks like its alloy frame made in pieces because the tubesets haven't been made yet.


from Sven: aluminum wrapped with carbon stickers.


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

Rear link looks tiny and front triangle is a mix Demo/SX


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

hhmm.. nice pic and even nicer reveal of new demo
Looks like a hybrid between and SX Trail and Demo...I like!
Still going to say it's M5 and not carbon


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Sam close up from Dirt


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

sexxxy ... but i see welds there HT


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

SamL3227 said:


> sexxxy ... but i see welds there HT


Not welds. Just specially designed carbon ridges to help with aerodynamics.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

jcook1989 said:


> Not welds. Just specially designed carbon ridges to help with aerodynamics.


And some s-works glue holding the shock mount on


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

Hahaha...great edit six!!!


----------



## gkl (Aug 30, 2007)

Nick_M2R said:


> Thats what caught my eye more than the carbon demo
> 
> Is it just the light causing it or have Rockshox taken a page out Marzocchi's book and gone to black ano stanchions?


Peaty posted a pic via Twitter about his new BlackBox Boxxer...had the same legs. But his sported the Champs' stripes!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

SxT front. demo rear. i want.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Not Carbon


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Hopefully Specialized decides to release the 83/150 with this new frame.....


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Iggz said:


> Hopefully Specialized decides to release the 83/150 with this new frame.....


That does look like a through axle rear.


----------



## bighit99 (Dec 20, 2006)

new demo in action


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Before they hired Sam everyone knew that Demos are an overly heavy, ugly, crap frame (no 83 or 150mm) and left them to the freeriders. Now people lust for them? Please, there are WAY better frames available. It's 2010 and you're WAITING for it to come with 83 & 150? Are you married to Specialized or just seriously dating?
I bet Sam hates his bike as much as Cam Zink hated his Felt. Aussies are too nice to admit it though.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> Before they hired Sam everyone knew that Demos are an overly heavy, ugly, crap frame (no 83 or 150mm) and left them to the freeriders. Now people lust for them? Please, there are WAY better frames available. It's 2010 and you're WAITING for it to come with 83 & 150? Are you married to Specialized or just seriously dating?
> I bet Sam hates his bike as much as Cam Zink hated his Felt. Aussies are too nice to admit it though.


Only gripe I have with Demos is that they are too expensive for a mass-produced bike. Resale value is a bit steep too.


----------



## Orangesicle (Feb 19, 2009)

Its a 140 rear end I'm told. By ffolks who don't Big S. And there is a carbone modell.
They're hidin' it.
Bid S marketing skeeeze.
And Sam takes the duckets home....


----------



## timotious (Aug 9, 2006)

After seeing the little chat with Fairclough at Maribor I reckon there's a carbon demo somewhere. Race Day? :thumbsup:


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> Before they hired Sam everyone knew that Demos are an overly heavy, ugly, crap frame (no 83 or 150mm) and left them to the freeriders. Now people lust for them? Please, there are WAY better frames available. It's 2010 and you're WAITING for it to come with 83 & 150? Are you married to Specialized or just seriously dating?
> I bet Sam hates his bike as much as Cam Zink hated his Felt. Aussies are too nice to admit it though.


(begin Lion King music) Caaaan yooooou feeeeeeel the hate toooooonight! (end Lion King music)


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

MDJ said:


> Yes you are.


Try saying that again.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

its aluminium, no question, and it will be the same old dead feeling pile of crap demo's always felt.

stop giving them the satisfaction of gossiping about it and accept it wont be a massive improvement, and any difference will only be stock factor.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn, you guys are a bunch of haters. Either you guys have never ridden a Demo, have only ridden a 2006, or haven't ridden one that's been properly setup. My Demo isn't dead-feeling, heavy or a piece of crap. 

And for the love of Jesus' baby momma, shut the fcuk up about the 83/150 already. :lol:


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

killjoyken said:


> Damn, you guys are a bunch of haters. Either you guys have never ridden a Demo, have only ridden a 2006, or haven't ridden one that's been properly setup. My Demo isn't dead-feeling, heavy or a piece of crap.
> 
> And for the love of Jesus' baby momma, shut the fcuk up about the 83/150 already. :lol:


x2

:thumbsup:


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

One subtle change... it looks like this Demo uses a similar linkage for the connection to the rear of the shock as the SX, which eliminates the DU bushing.

You couldn't tell in the first pic, but you can kinda tell in the pic in this post better: https://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=6915971&postcount=33

or this pic:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Have ridden a Demo, maybe 2007? Okay, it's not a piece of crap. It's an expensive downhill frame with decent performance. BUT, it's not as good as many other equal priced & cheaper frames.
If they weren't made by a huge company with a lot of dealers and high paid riders nobody would care about them. Think Kona.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Fix the Spade said:


> With so many carbon xc frames being weenie weights people forget that a carbon frame made properly is much more durable than any aluminium frame the same weight.


Until you scratch it on the 1st rock you hit when you crash. :eekster:


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

Frame material isn't going to change the fact that it's the ugliest DH frame every built. Yes, that matters.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Khemical said:


> Until you scratch it on the 1st rock you hit when you crash. :eekster:


My carbon frame has hit alot of rocks, not a problem. Dont be a hater.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Iggz said:


> Hopefully Specialized decides to release the 83/150 with this new frame.....


As far as I've been told they won't. Atleast not this year. The 150mm rear end was made for Sam to cater to the needs of his sponsor(DT I assume).


----------



## RamRider (Sep 10, 2009)

Fix the Spade said:


> Nah, a few grams a load more strength. The GT's been Carbon a year and it's not scary light, they seem to be going for the strength and durability advantages in carbon as much as weight.
> 
> With so many carbon xc frames being weenie weights people forget that a carbon frame made properly is much more durable than any aluminium frame the same weight.


Yeah but compare a new carbon V-10 to the GT's. Their not nearly as burley, Santa Cruz was obviously shooting form more weight savings than GT.


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

You have no idea how strong the new v10 is, there is basically no information out on it yet.


----------



## miklorsmith (Aug 16, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> Before they hired Sam everyone knew that Demos are an overly heavy, ugly, crap frame (no 83 or 150mm) and left them to the freeriders.


If the Demos aren't The Most Popular bike at Whistler they're damn close. IME the overall population skill there is higher than anywhere else I've been. They know their shiz. I don't own one, never been on one. My buddy rented one for a day and wasn't used to the speed, jumping onto the boxcar on Freight Train he over-jumped it by double. He still talks about how fast that thing was but I think he's pretty stoked about his new Glory too. We made opening w/e. 

O yea, the photos sure look like a black painted aluminum frame.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

V.P. said:


> Try saying that again.


Yes you are. There.

BTW I already knew it wasn't carbn - just looking forward to more of the brilliant dialogue this thread was going to produce.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> Before they hired Sam everyone knew that Demos are an overly heavy, ugly, crap frame (no 83 or 150mm) and left them to the freeriders. Now people lust for them? Please, there are WAY better frames available. It's 2010 and you're WAITING for it to come with 83 & 150? Are you married to Specialized or just seriously dating?
> I bet Sam hates his bike as much as Cam Zink hated his Felt. Aussies are too nice to admit it though.


Please admit that you're joking is this post like I just did to my previous post.


----------



## MDJ (Jan 21, 2005)

Lelandjt said:


> Have ridden a Demo, maybe 2007? Okay, it's not a piece of crap. It's an expensive downhill frame with decent performance. BUT, it's not as good as many other equal priced & cheaper frames.
> If they weren't made by a huge company with a lot of dealers and high paid riders nobody would care about them. Think Kona.


Okay, why don't list all of the equally priced or cheaper bikes that are better? While you're at it, why don't you also list all of the ones that are more expensive and ride worse?


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

A carbon bike will never win a world cup downhill....

Oh dang, nevermind

So now we've seen a carbon bike win a world cup DH, 4x, and of course XC. Anybody still hating is way underinformed. Carbon freeride bikes here we come....


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> Have ridden a Demo, maybe 2007? Okay, it's not a piece of crap. It's an expensive downhill frame with decent performance. BUT, it's not as good as many other equal priced & cheaper frames.
> If they weren't made by a huge company with a lot of dealers and high paid riders nobody would care about them. Think Kona.


The 2010 is lighter, lower and slacker. It rides like a race bike if the suspension is tuned properly (just like any bike would). Before you criticize a company for its past product, think about what is out there now. There are a lot of companies from 3-4 years ago that built heavier bikes with steeper angles, not just Specialized.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

73/135 & ugly

It wouldn't be as popular if they didn't have a huge dealer network & sponsor two of the most popular riders.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

MDJ said:


> Okay, why don't list all of the equally priced or cheaper bikes that are better? While you're at it, why don't you also list all of the ones that are more expensive and ride worse?


Why bother, you're a fan boi. Spend your money wherever you want. Being susceptible to marketing isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

Lelandjt said:


> Why bother, you're a fan boi. Spend your money wherever you want. Being susceptible to marketing isn't necessarily a bad thing.


Well, I'm not a fan boi and I'd like to know. Honestly, to me $2200 for a frame with an RC4, or $5500 fully built doesn't seem that expensive compared to some of the other DH rigs out there. The only reason I bought my Demo was because I got a good deal from a friend who bought the new 2010. My plan was to ride it this season then swap the parts onto a new frame next year.

Guess what? I rode it and ended up loving it. With the RC4 and 40s set up right it's planted, but still flickable. I have no idea why people say the rear feels dead. It feels lively to me. 39.5 lbs with boat anchor Hozfeller cranks is not what I'd call heavy.

Ugly? Well, that's subjective and as long as Kona keeps making bikes, it will never be the ugliest. :lol:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

$2200 is pretty reasonable and maybe a reason they've kept the 135. I love my V10 but I just looked up MSRP, $2,900! I just looked up MSRP on the Glory and it's only $1600! I'd definitely take one of those over a Demo. Like you said, when set up correctly the suspension should feel good, though there's no anti-sag to the design so you either have to run more LSC or deal with mushy pedaling.
If you get a deal on one, whether second hand or because you work at a dealer, that's a good reason to ride one. I'm saying that the enthusiasm and hype are misplaced and not the result of it being an exceptional bike.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

^^^ that new Demo is pretty fly, for a white guy...


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> Think Kona.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I hope your kidding... I was kinda taking you seriously until you posted that.

And why is the 83-150 such a big deal? Demo's have a asymetrical rear triangle to accomplish the same 0 dish rear wheel. Isnt this the reason why 150 set-ups are said to be stronger?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

SlickShoe671 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I hope your kidding...


You hope his kidding what? C'mon, the suspense is killing me...


----------



## san_andreas (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

As much as I love my Demo, not because Im a Sam Hill fanboi, cause Im a Matt Hunter fanboi. Im not feeling this new one. Hopefully its still a proto and they clean up the looks. At least the top tube.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Nah, it looks way better than the old demo. Tried the 2008 Demo 7 and I liked it, though it was only for a short ride.


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

That top tube looks SOOO short, def some more sam hill influence there.

I'm diggin it, looks way lighter, but the geometry has me wondering :skep:


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't own a demo. I ride a trek. another overpriced taiwan frame. But on geometry alone, the 2007 and later demo (maybe 2006?) is one of the best DH bikes on the market - not to mention they're stiff, relatively light, you will NEVER have to worry about the pivots. Literally the only funky thing about them is the 73x135, and thats just funky because of chainline and parts selection for the cranks. Other then that, one of the most dialed and reliable bikes on the market.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

killjoyken said:


> Damn, you guys are a bunch of haters. Either you guys have never ridden a Demo, have only ridden a 2006, or haven't ridden one that's been properly setup. My Demo isn't dead-feeling, heavy or a piece of crap.


tried both pre and post 2007 demo 8's set up properly, both dead, horrible, wasn't a playful bike nor a plough bike was just awkward, due to the forward wheel path get caught on the rough stuff, just so much more effort to keep and speed on then my 222, oh and to top it off far far far from plush (this includes a 2010 demo 8 with rc4)


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

William42 said:


> I don't own a demo. I ride a trek. another overpriced taiwan frame. But on geometry alone, the 2007 and later demo (maybe 2006?) is one of the best DH bikes on the market - not to mention they're stiff, relatively light, you will NEVER have to worry about the pivots.


straight up wrong, seen two 2006 demo 8's crack, heavy as hell and the EAT bearings as well was snap the outer ring of the bearings ruining every thing.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Wonder if the crud catcher is made of carbon!


----------



## ctownposse (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah, That just looks like another turd specialized.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Whats with all the Haters?


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

FROGMAN524 said:


> Whats with all the Haters?


I've been wondering the same thing. I guess people just love to hate on Specialized. They're like a broken record. Maybe if we ignore them they'll go away. :lol:

Personally I like my Demo and really don't care what they think. All I care about is that North* opens in less than 3 weeks! :thumbsup:


----------



## ccspecialized (Dec 30, 2008)

killjoyken said:


> All I care about is that North* opens in less than 3 weeks! :thumbsup:


I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait 
I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait I can't wait


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

bxxer rider said:


> straight up wrong, seen two 2006 demo 8's crack, heavy as hell and the EAT bearings as well was snap the outer ring of the bearings ruining every thing.


do you even read what you write? its a 4 year old freeride bike. In 2006 (starting in the 2007 line) they changed the bike from a huck bike to a full blown DH race bike. frame lost pounds, geometry changed, pretty much everything save the looks changed. Your 13 year old incredibly experienced a$$ has seen a several year old bike that is comletely different from whats out there now break. Excuse me while I'm very impressed.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

William42 said:


> I don't own a demo. I ride a trek. another overpriced taiwan frame. But on geometry alone, the 2007 and later demo (maybe 2006?) is one of the best DH bikes on the market - not to mention they're stiff, relatively light, you will NEVER have to worry about the pivots. Literally the only funky thing about them is the 73x135, and thats just funky because of chainline and parts selection for the cranks. Other then that, one of the most dialed and reliable bikes on the market.


In my end of the Pacific its hard and expensive to get 83x150, whereas 73X135 are as ubiquitous and cheap as they come. I'd get a Demo, if only if wasn't too expensive.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

William42 said:


> do you even read what you write? its a 4 year old freeride bike. In 2006 (starting in the 2007 line) they changed the bike from a huck bike to a full blown DH race bike. frame lost pounds, geometry changed, pretty much everything save the looks changed. Your 13 year old incredibly experienced a$$ has seen a several year old bike that is comletely different from whats out there now break. Excuse me while I'm very impressed.


i have also stated very clearly i have ridden the 2010 demo 8, still felt slow, pain the ass to chuck about, wasn't playful or a plough bike making it awkward to ride


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

I really don't see what you guys see in these Spez. bikes. I blew it up a little for you guys.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> i have also stated very clearly i have ridden the 2010 demo 8, still felt slow, pain the ass to chuck about, wasn't playful or a plough bike making it awkward to ride


Maybe you rode the 178mm version?


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> i have also stated very clearly i have ridden the 2010 demo 8, still felt slow, pain the ass to chuck about, wasn't playful or a plough bike making it awkward to ride


Well, you need to understand its purpose man. It is not made to be a dirt jumper or huck bike, it certainly isn't a lightweight and light travel "playful" bike, and its geometry and fairly light weight doesn't really categorize it as a plough bike. It is a RACE bike.

It will jump, it is very nimble on the trail when set up properly, it can man handle any rough section fast, and if the suspension is tuned properly it will sprint and pedal very well. You can make ANY bike ride great or ride like doo doo, you might not quite understand that and that's cool, but if you re-tune your shock in a different way and throw on a different weight spring even your bike has the potential to ride like exactly what you're complaining about in your post.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

his dudeness said:


> Well, you need to understand its purpose man. It is not made to be a dirt jumper or huck bike, it certainly isn't a lightweight and light travel "playful" bike, and its geometry and fairly light weight doesn't really categorize it as a plough bike. It is a RACE bike.
> 
> It will jump, it is very nimble on the trail when set up properly, it can man handle any rough section fast, and if the suspension is tuned properly it will sprint and pedal very well. You can make ANY bike ride great or ride like doo doo, you might not quite understand that and that's cool, but if you re-tune your shock in a different way and throw on a different weight spring even your bike has the potential to ride like exactly what you're complaining about in your post.


i know every bike has the potential to be wrecked by the set-up, but the fact remains that i have been on more then 3 demo's, ALL different years and all set up differently, with completely different spec's, and they all felt as dead, difficult to ride as the first.

one thing that does grind my gears quite a bit is how i see a lot of people instantly assuming any thing spesh pushes out of their Taiwanese factories to be good when its not necessary going to be. i do not have a thing against all spesh bikes, the sx trail for example and awesome mini dh/fr/am bike making it very versatile (a local rider has one and is totally killing on it, winning the races he enters in his age cat (he's about 14 now)

i suppose i'm a little ahead of my time and have strong opinions already. but for me at least (and quite a few people i know) demo will never work as a fun bike or a race bike.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

bxxer rider said:


> i suppose i'm a little ahead of my time and have strong opinions already. but for me at least (and quite a few people i know) demo will never work as a fun bike or a race bike.


And that's cool. Just don't badmouth people because of the bikes they like to ride and the fact that they get pumped on something new. I didn't choose to ride on a Demo because of Sam Hill or to get on any bandwagon, I chose to ride one because I wanted a replacement for my 07 Demo 7 and I wanted a dh bike not a FR bike. Diferent strokes for different folks dude.


----------



## killjoyken (Jun 12, 2009)

his dudeness said:


> And that's cool. Just don't badmouth people because of the bikes they like to ride and the fact that they get pumped on something new. I didn't choose to ride on a Demo because of Sam Hill or to get on any bandwagon, I chose to ride one because I wanted a replacement for my 07 Demo 7 and I wanted a dh bike not a FR bike. Diferent strokes for different folks dude.


Well said. :thumbsup:

As for the new prototype, I'm diggin it. I just hope Specialized doesn't screw it up with a gay paint scheme. :lol:


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

I wonder how that will look in a proper size Large.. looks pretty bent up and ugly in Sam Hill small size..


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

I am confused. The thread title is 'Sam Hills un-carbon Demo', and shows his NOT carbon bike, and then all the comments have been cooing about the carbon Demo?

Have i missed something, that Demo isn't carbon, and the thread poster seems to know that, how has everyone missed this?


----------



## westman (Jul 13, 2007)

The subject changed after a while from carbon to Un-carbon..


----------



## eleven-yo (Dec 6, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> You can make ANY bike ride great or ride like doo doo.


whoa there dudeness, maybe the latter half of that is accurate, but you can't make ANY bike ride great - I've had some turds that there's no shock tuning, geometry adjustment or crying to the heavens that make it work like a good bike.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

Orange-Goblin said:


> I am confused. The thread title is 'Sam Hills un-carbon Demo', and shows his NOT carbon bike, and then all the comments have been cooing about the carbon Demo?
> 
> Have i missed something, that Demo isn't carbon, and the thread poster seems to know that, how has everyone missed this?


Because the thread and pic were posted before anyone actually knew what the bike was or what is was made out of...

So I just adjusted it to reflect the facts once Generalized actually revealed the bike.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a buddy that works for Specialized and... oh never mind.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

more pics here

http://hagoromo.blogspot.com/2010/05/specialized-dh-prototype.html


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Ah i see! I have seen pictures elsewhere of what looks a lot like a carbon version though, just not clear enough to confirm.


----------

